# Black Tie Event



## Zutz (11 Nov 2005)

Is it approperiate to wear a 'black or grey tie' with a monkey suit to a formal dinner dance?


----------



## Jason_77 (11 Nov 2005)

All depends how formal it is meant to be.

Christmas party or the likes you would probably get away with it.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Nov 2005)

Tie or no tie, a monkey suit might look a bit out of place at a black tie event. Now a fancy dress party would be a different matter altogether.


----------



## casiopea (11 Nov 2005)

If a wedding invitation is black tie, does the man (have to) wear a tuxedo?  It seems a bit weird being in a church at 2pm in a tuxedo


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Nov 2005)

I went to a 'black tie' wedding this summer.  I wore a black suit, but others didn't bother with a black suit or a tuxedo.  Fair play, it's a load of horses ass anyway.  None of the females were dressed in a 'black tie' fashion.


----------



## efm (11 Nov 2005)

You people have no class!!  

A "Black Tie" invitation doesn't mean that you must wear a tie, it means that you should arrive in formal wear i.e. Morning Suit with Top Hat or, alternatively, a Tuxedo. As the Groom and party are usually dressed on Morning Suits it has become customary for gentlemen to wear a tuxedo to a wedding, so as not to clash with the wedding party.

Traditionally the wearing of an actual black tie, as proposed by Zutz, is reserved for solemn occasions like funerals or memorials; so it would be frowned upon to arrive at a wedding wearing a "black tie".

In my opinion, if somebody invites you to a wedding or other event and asks that you attend in formal attire, and you choose to ignore the request, you are insulting the person that invited you.


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Nov 2005)

efm said:
			
		

> In my opinion, if somebody invites you to a wedding or other event and asks that you attend in formal attire, and you choose to ignore the request, you are insulting the person that invited you.


 
It is just another expense on top of accomodation, travel, gifts, alcohol etc.

It is also unfair on the male guests-what distinguishes 'black tie' ladies dress from what they would weat to a wedding anyway.

Would a bigger insult to the person not to turn up anyway? I would feel that when you invite someone to a wedding, it is because you actually want them to attend, not because of what they look like when they turn up or what they bring as a gift. I don't see how all the men dressing like penguins makes the day any more special for the bride or the groom.

I have enough class, but have little time for crap.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Nov 2005)

My normal morning suit at home is the same as my birthday suit.


----------



## polaris (11 Nov 2005)

Amen to that!

Forcing your guests to rent tuxedos in order to attend your pretentious wedding. Now that is self-adsorbed.


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Nov 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> My normal morning suit at home is the same as my birthday suit.


 
  

I know this is a website aimed at adults (?) but really.........


----------



## ClubMan (11 Nov 2005)

Just think of that bloke in the _Hugo Boss _ad and you'll get the idea! 

Anyway ... what's the problem - privacy of my own home and all that. I used to study with a bloke who always went around his house naked. Actually I work with him now and he still does it at home (his that is!) or in his hotel room on work trips. Doesn't bother him. Or me. I do remember another co-student asking him to cross his legs because he couldn't concentrate on his maths revision though.


----------



## RainyDay (11 Nov 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> I used to study with a bloke who always went around his house naked. Actually I work with him now and he still does it at home (his that is!) or in his hotel room on work trips.


Dare I ask how you know that he's naked in his hotel room?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Nov 2005)

Because I've been there with him at the time.


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Nov 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Just think of that bloke in the _Hugo Boss _ad and you'll get the idea!


 
I shouldn't really admit to knowing, but it's actually a _Lacoste_ ad 'Style on skin' is the theme I think).  

Anyway, thanks for sharing all of that, ah, fascinating information.

I take it we won't be seeing you streaking at a Bohs match anytime soon?


----------



## tiger (11 Nov 2005)

Haven't been to a black tie wedding, but my understanding is that an open bar is provided, i.e. you don't have to open your wallet for the night.  Cash, so common!!!

Offsets the cost of the tux i suppose.


----------



## brodiebabe (11 Nov 2005)

tiger said:
			
		

> Haven't been to a black tie wedding, but my understanding is that an open bar is provided, i.e. you don't have to open your wallet for the night. Cash, so common!!!
> 
> Offsets the cost of the tux i suppose.


 
Have been to a few black tie weddings but they have never been open bar.


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Nov 2005)

tiger said:
			
		

> Haven't been to a black tie wedding, but my understanding is that an open bar is provided, i.e. you don't have to open your wallet for the night. Cash, so common!!!
> 
> Offsets the cost of the tux i suppose.


 
Open bar for around an hour at the wedding I was at, that was it.


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 Nov 2005)

I think it's a load of crap too. How good a friend is this? What would happen if you turned up in a black tie, jockstrap and runners — and nothing else?If they showed you the door, you could always latch on to some hen party!


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Nov 2005)

DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> I think it's a load of crap too. How good a friend is this? What would happen if you turned up in a black tie, jockstrap and runners — and nothing else?If they showed you the door, you could always latch on to some hen party!



Wasn't a friend of mine, a good friend of the better (?) half.

And you would be expected to wear a bow tie, not just a plain old tie Dr. M. 

Glad to see you'd have the decency to wear the jockstrap .


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Nov 2005)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Glad to see you'd have the decency to wear the jockstrap.


To paraphrase Mae West — decency has nothing to do with it. It's November! 

_(Poor Zutz must be wondering why in hell he bothered posting here for sensible advice about formal wedding-wear decorum...)_


----------



## ClubMan (13 Nov 2005)

Reminds me of another _Mae West _quote:



> _Mae: _For many years I was ashamed of the way I lived.
> _
> Interviewer: _Did you reform?
> 
> _Mae: _No - I'm just not ashamed anymore.


----------



## Dunners (14 Nov 2005)

have also been to quite a few black tie weddings and 
a) never had a free bar, at any point
b) many of the male guests wore a black suit with a black tie - much nicer than the tux & dicky bow look and perfectly in keeping with the invitation.


----------



## daltonr (15 Nov 2005)

> A "Black Tie" invitation doesn't mean that you must wear a tie, it means that you should arrive in formal wear i.e. Morning Suit with Top Hat or, alternatively, a Tuxedo. As the Groom and party are usually dressed on Morning Suits it has become customary for gentlemen to wear a tuxedo to a wedding, so as not to clash with the wedding party.


 
A black tie invitation to me would mean I wouldn't be attending.  Not because of expense,  simply because it crosses the line where GUESTS on your special day, become PROPS or EXTRAs in your little self obsessed production number.

-Rd


----------



## casiopea (15 Nov 2005)

Well this is my brother....so I reckon Ill be attending...the irony is my brother doesnt have a matching pair socks to his name as far as I know, so I think this is his fiance's idea.  At the end of the day I too think its excessive, especially for our older uncles who usually would wear their "good suit", now they have to go out and hire. 

Its their day and I suppose each to their own.


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Nov 2005)

casiopea said:
			
		

> and I suppose each to their own.


 
But by specifiying 'black tie' they are in fact denying the guests the right to "each to their own"?

Anyway, enjoy the day.


----------



## casiopea (15 Nov 2005)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> But by specifiying 'black tie' they are in fact denying the guests the right to "each to their own"?



Well by each to their own, I was refering to the bride and groom. Its their special day, a one off (hopefully ;o) ) for the rest of us its just another wedding.  You cant please everyone all the time anyway, so they might as well just please themselves.  For the record, I think its pretentious and my brother is getting a fair amount teasing from my other 3 brothers!



			
				CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Anyway, enjoy the day.


thanks!


----------

